# Say hello to... our currently unnamed new chi :)



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Hey,

So here she is, our new baby! 

We're really impressed with her temperament so far and after less than one day here, she already seems to feel comfortable with us.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is very precious!

Do you have any names you are considering?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Urgh. Adorable! Too cute and look at how relaxed she is already, I have been waiting for this post all day  

She is gorgeous, congratulations! I know you were worried about her size but she is a healthy looking little thing, really nice body condition etc.

Any name ideas? took us a few days to decide, we were tied between Basil and Herbie for a while! 

How are you guys feeling? I know this must be a bitter sweet moment but I hope you feeling as best you can - look at that little face  x


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome, you have a beautiful little girl there. I love all the pictures, more, we want more!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww thanks.  

It is quite bitter sweet. It's hard to see a new puppy taking over what used to be Coco's space, but she's so adorable and affectionate, I know she'll make us happy.

We have no idea about the name yet. All the names we come up with are for boys. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww!! Very sweet!! Cute as a button! She looks very healthy and alert. Tinies have a certain "look." Your baby doesn't have it. So I'd say you are off to a great start.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! So glad she's fitting in well. For some reason, when I look at those pictures I think "Julie" - not sure why


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

TLI said:


> Awww!! Very sweet!! Cute as a button! She looks very healthy and alert. Tinies have a certain "look." Your baby doesn't have it. So I'd say you are off to a great start.


Yay!! 



MMS said:


> Aww what a cutie! So glad she's fitting in well. For some reason, when I look at those pictures I think "Julie" - not sure why


Oh Julie could be a cute name, but it happens to be my mother's name so I think it would be weird.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww she is gorgeous. She looks like a Cinnamon to me. Definitely looks nice and robust, not frail and tiny. Love the tummy pic. Please give her a big kiss on that little fat pink tummy.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

So precious! Congratulations! Love the tummy pic too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats sweetie, I'm so glad you are happy.
She's beautiful! I'd call her Lola! :love2:


...or Sasha


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Awww sooo adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh she's gorgeous!! She has the face of an angel. I know she is going to bring you such joy!! I thought about cinnamon also, Stella. Great minds think alike! Lol. Or Ginger? Whatever you decide will fit her perfectly.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Snap, lol!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I was waiting for this post today! She is adorable! I agree with LS, she looks like a Lola to me!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is an adorable little girl. I hope things continue to go well. She looks very comfortable with you.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Omg to die for!!!!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I too was looking for this post all day yesterday, I even logged on from work, naughty lol. Your new pup is beautiful, she looks so comfortable with you both already. You talk about her arriving being bitter sweet but little things are going to always remind you of Coco and that's only natural and it's good to have those reminders. I hope you had a good first night with her and are not too tired this morning and I hope you come up with a name for her soon, I like Saffron (Saffy). xx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! Look at little Anna..erm..eeeh..he he!

She is a really pretty blondie! I know it seems strange for you now, but you are giving her a wonderful home and we cant wait to see more pictures and more and more! 

Happy times


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww she is gorgeous  
I hope she brings you lots of happiness xx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwwww so cute. I love her eyes. She is adorable. Im so happy for you. 
Name her *Hope*.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

She' gorgeous. I wish you many happy years with her. You will never forget Coco but she will help ease your loss and over the years build her own special place in your heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Owwwwww so cute. I love her eyes. She is adorable. Im so happy for you.
> Name her *Hope*.


Hope is such an awesome name!

Congratulations! She looks gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone and for the name suggestions!  Some names we thought of so far are Daisy, Buttercup and Pi, among others. 



Wicked Pixie said:


> Love the tummy pic. Please give her a big kiss on that little fat pink tummy.






Lisa T said:


> I too was looking for this post all day yesterday, I even logged on from work, naughty lol. Your new pup is beautiful, she looks so comfortable with you both already. You talk about her arriving being bitter sweet but little things are going to always remind you of Coco and that's only natural and it's good to have those reminders. I hope you had a good first night with her and are not too tired this morning and I hope you come up with a name for her soon, I like Saffron (Saffy). xx


That's true, I suppose over time the reminders will bring back good memories instead of tears. 
The first night went pretty well. She spent a good part of the evening sleeping on me. Then we put her bed next to ours. She cried a bit on and off to get on our bed, but it was mostly fine. She's really easy going so far!

And it's so sweet of all of you who said you were waiting for this post. I can't believe how nice the people are on this forum. It's a nice change from the rest of the internet.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Name her *Hope*.





first_time_chi_owner said:


> Hope is such an awesome name!


Ooh I love that name! Thanks for the suggestion. I'm adding it to my list.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

She is such a delight, I love her coloring! Beautiful puppy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! Such a sweet face


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She is adorable! Congratulations!
I like unexpected/unorthodox names. If you have a "boy's" name that you love, I say go with that!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl.... lol  I too like Lola for her. Some other cute ones are Sophie, Flirt, Fern, Charm, Harper, Daisy, Darla, Esme, Honey, Josie, Willow. more on the way. I love thinking of names.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Well your little bears name was Coco, which is my youngest Sisters name, so maybe you can keep it in the family?! Lol I am the oldest of 4 girls (my poor dad) the other two are called Romilly (Milly for short) and Bibi - not kidding either  I ended up with the conventional name. They are all in their teens now and love their unusual names.

I really like Hope too, It's lovely and symbolic. Esme is my If-I-ever-have-a-human-baby-girl name. I really like old fashioned names for pups too, there us something really adorable about a super cute pup having a little old ladies name like Violet, Agnes or Elsie  ♡ ♥ ♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl.... lol  I too like Lola for her.



Thanks honey bunch now I have it stuck in my head! eacewink:
"Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl, :cheer:
with yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there"
...tadatadada tada tadada...:foxes_207:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8955_YASoQ



:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhh she is so cute. She's looks just my Delilah's sister Coco. I love the picture where she's cuddling your neck, so sweet.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww!! Look how tiny! She is adorable!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh what a sweet little girl you have


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Such a little darling...a little angel sleeping so sound...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is so, so cute! I can't believe how comfortable she looks!! That should make you feel good about her! I think you guys got a great pup! I'm jealous! 

Congratulations!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow that's crazy we are alike... Tia looked like Coco and Bailey is brown like your new baby...she is ADORABLE! I love the name Hope also some names I was thinking about for Bailey were.. Fionna "Fifi", Daisy, Lilly, Mia, Molly.....its hard to choose!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Names are hard for most, which is why I am glad my girl came named . I am sure whatever name you choose it will be wonderful and will suit her.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AC/DC Fan said:


> She is adorable! Congratulations!
> I like unexpected/unorthodox names. If you have a "boy's" name that you love, I say go with that!


That's what we're starting to think. I quite like unisex names too. 



cherper said:


> Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl.... lol  I too like Lola for her. Some other cute ones are Sophie, Flirt, Fern, Charm, Harper, Daisy, Darla, Esme, Honey, Josie, Willow. more on the way. I love thinking of names.


We were thinking of Daisy, but we're not sure as we know too many people who have dogs called that. The one that caught my attention the most in your list is Harper, I quite like the sound of it. I'm putting it in my 'maybe' list. 



Alula said:


> Well your little bears name was Coco, which is my youngest Sisters name, so maybe you can keep it in the family?! Lol I am the oldest of 4 girls (my poor dad) the other two are called Romilly (Milly for short) and Bibi - not kidding either  I ended up with the conventional name. They are all in their teens now and love their unusual names.
> 
> I really like Hope too, It's lovely and symbolic. Esme is my If-I-ever-have-a-human-baby-girl name. I really like old fashioned names for pups too, there us something really adorable about a super cute pup having a little old ladies name like Violet, Agnes or Elsie  ♡ ♥ ♡


Wow, I do feel sorry for you dad (and mine... he had to put up with 5 girls lol). I really love Coco as a human name too.  Lucky that your sisters are happy with their names. So many kids resent their parents for giving them unusual names. 

I agree. When I was younger, a lot of our family pets had old fashioned names like that. I quite like Violet. 



Angel1210 said:


> She is so, so cute! I can't believe how comfortable she looks!! That should make you feel good about her! I think you guys got a great pup! I'm jealous!
> 
> Congratulations!


Aww thanks. Yeah she's such a sweetie, we feel really lucky to have her!



Kim Fox said:


> Wow that's crazy we are alike... Tia looked like Coco and Bailey is brown like your new baby...she is ADORABLE! I love the name Hope also some names I was thinking about for Bailey were.. Fionna "Fifi", Daisy, Lilly, Mia, Molly.....its hard to choose!


We must have the same tastes!  It's funny because when I got Coco I was looking for brown/blond chi, but upon seeing Coco I fell in love with her colour and markings. So this time I was looking for another black and tan, but upon seeing that little thing, I fell in love instantly. 



Kalisee said:


> Names are hard for most, which is why I am glad my girl came named . I am sure whatever name you choose it will be wonderful and will suit her.


Her passport says she's called Cookie, but she doesn't respond to that name yet. It is hard! I can't believe we haven't named her yet. It makes it hard to start training her properly. Today is our deadline! lol


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

If I ever had a female chi I would call her Dotty or Dolly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Her passport says she's called Cookie, but she doesn't respond to that name yet. It is hard! I can't believe we haven't named her yet. It makes it hard to start training her properly. Today is our deadline! lol


Cookie? Not bad, but I dunno, common? She is a lovely sandy color. Maybe you can name her after a desert, like Sahara, or Rose, like desert rose. There are a lot of exotic desert names that are not common. You can find big lists of them if you google. 

I cant wait to find out what you choose. I do not think you need to rush there is so much to choose from!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

If we didn't name our girl Winnie it would have been Willow or Alba (Scottish Gaelic for Scotland). It's so difficult coming up with a forever name isn't it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Cookie? Not bad, but I dunno, common?


Yeah exactly! We thought the same.

And thanks, I'll look into that desert name idea. 



MinnieUK said:


> If we didn't name our girl Winnie it would have been Willow or Alba (Scottish Gaelic for Scotland). It's so difficult coming up with a forever name isn't it?


Aww Willow is cute. 

My boyfriend likes the idea of calling her Chili, but I'm not sure if it's a bit too boyi-ish.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's it, I think she has a name!! We stumbled on it while looking for desert and exotic names. 

Lilo (pronounced Leeloh like in Lilo & Stitch).


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is soooo adorable!, and that picture of her asleep on your shoulder is beyond cute.  I'm sure this is a bittersweet time, but I'm so happy for you that you have little Lilo to help you smile again. Great name choice too!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chica n Ella said:


> Oh my goodness, she is soooo adorable!, and that picture of her asleep on your shoulder is beyond cute.  I'm sure this is a bittersweet time, but I'm so happy for you that you have little Lilo to help you smile again. Great name choice too!


Thanks.  Yeah yesterday something happened and I think we bonded with her more ever since. She was attacked by a pit bull in the park which nearly gave us a heart attack!!! It made me realise how much I care about her already even if she's not Coco.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Lilo's a lovely name, very cute. What on earth happened in the park ? Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Lilo's a lovely name, very cute. What on earth happened in the park ? Hope you are all ok. X


Thanks.

Yeah Lilo's ok, thank god!!!!! I don't know why so many bad things are happening this month. We spotted the pit bull from far and instantly didn't trust him... so I picked up Lilo and waited for them to walk passed us and walk far away before putting her back down. Well that dog came running back from far away while we had our backs turned on them and jumped on Lilo, trying to bite her!! He had his teeth on her back but luckily she was wiggling so much he didn't manage to grab her. You should have seen me and my boyfriend dive on that dog. My boyfriend lost a shoe and his glasses fell off in the process. We both tried to pull the pit bull away. I grabbed his harness and pulled while kicking him... while poor little Lilo was doing the scream of death.  The owners ran back but didn't do anything.  They even told us "oh it's ok he does that all the time". Then put that dog a freaking leash! :banghead: It really scared us!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah Lilo's ok, thank god!!!!! I don't know why so many bad things are happening this month. We spotted the pit bull from far and instantly didn't trust him... so I picked up Lilo and waited for them to walk passed us and walk far away before putting her back down. Well that dog came running back from far away while we had our backs turned on them and jumped on Lilo, trying to bite her!! He had his teeth on her back but luckily she was wiggling so much he didn't manage to grab her. You should have seen me and my boyfriend dive on that dog. My boyfriend lost a shoe and his glasses fell off in the process. We both tried to pull the pit bull away. I grabbed his harness and pulled while kicking him... while poor little Lilo was doing the scream of death.  The owners ran back but didn't do anything.  They even told us "oh it's ok he does that all the time". Then put that dog a freaking leash! :banghead: It really scared us!


OMG you must have been petrified, for that to happen to anyone is horrendous but to happen to you two of all people it's unthinkable, thank god you were quick in rescuing her. Was Lilo off lead at the time ? I noticed in your introduction pics she was off lead in a couple of them and I remember thinking how brave you were to let her off. So relieved she is ok it's scary to think there are some owners out there who are so blasé about they're dogs bad behaviour. Keep us updated with Lilo's day to day progress, we all love hearing about her. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> OMG you must have been petrified, for that to happen to anyone is horrendous but to happen to you two of all people it's unthinkable, thank god you were quick in rescuing her. Was Lilo off lead at the time ? I noticed in your introduction pics she was off lead in a couple of them and I remember thinking how brave you were to let her off. So relieved she is ok it's scary to think there are some owners out there who are so blasé about they're dogs bad behaviour. Keep us updated with Lilo's day to day progress, we all love hearing about her. X


I know, I couldn't believe it when it happened. She was indeed off the leash, but she was right next to us (she stays very very close). Normally I would leave her on the leash, but that park is so big it's practically deserted in some parts. We were alone in that section of the park until these people arrived. That dog attacked her literally at our feet. I had a similar incident with Coco last winter. It happened while she was on the leash.  In that case the pit bull ran to us out of nowhere on a street (his owner left it loose while he was in a corner shop -_-) and pulled Coco off the floor by grabbing on her harness. I try to be open minded about that kind of dogs, but I'm scared now.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it when it happened. She was indeed off the leash, but she was right next to us (she stays very very close). Normally I would leave her on the leash, but that park is so big it's practically deserted in some parts. We were alone in that section of the park until these people arrived. That dog attacked her literally at our feet. I had a similar incident with Coco last winter. It happened while she was on the leash.  In that case the pit bull ran to us out of nowhere on a street (his owner left it loose while he was in a corner shop -_-) and pulled Coco off the floor by grabbing on her harness. I try to be open minded about that kind of dogs, but I'm scared now.


I think it's great that you are confident to let her off leash, I wish it was something I had started when Bella was very young. I think if they learn early to stay with you the better it is. If I let her off now she runs away because she suddenly thinks she has been set free, if she'd always had that freedom I don't think she would think like that if you know what I mean. I'm the same as you in that I try to remain open minded but I'm still very wary of certain breeds.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwwww she's adorable


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it when it happened. She was indeed off the leash, but she was right next to us (she stays very very close). Normally I would leave her on the leash, but that park is so big it's practically deserted in some parts. We were alone in that section of the park until these people arrived. That dog attacked her literally at our feet. I had a similar incident with Coco last winter. It happened while she was on the leash.  In that case the pit bull ran to us out of nowhere on a street (his owner left it loose while he was in a corner shop -_-) and pulled Coco off the floor by grabbing on her harness. I try to be open minded about that kind of dogs, but I'm scared now.


I love the name Lilo - brilliant choice 

That is so awful, I hate it when people who have no real control over their dogs let them off the leash where there are other dogs around, especially those who come bounding over the second you enter the park. 

I never have Basil off the leash, not because he would run off or misbehave but because of other dogs. In his puppia harness and buddy belt if something unexpected happens I can literally grab him up by his lead in a flash - not ideal but certainly won't do him any harm. I find it sad that he can't go off and running as he pleases, we have an extendible leash for when we are the only people in the park and what not, other wise he is on a 4 or 6ft leash. Too many off the leash dogs here, even on the pavements, Basil is shy around other dogs, so I like the security of being able to get him out of any situation fast, especially with bigger dogs involved.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> I think it's great that you are confident to let her off leash, I wish it was something I had started when Bella was very young. I think if they learn early to stay with you the better it is. If I let her off now she runs away because she suddenly thinks she has been set free, if she'd always had that freedom I don't think she would think like that if you know what I mean. I'm the same as you in that I try to remain open minded but I'm still very wary of certain breeds.


Yeah I know what you mean. I left Coco off the leash at the park ever since she was a puppy and she never ran away from me because she was used to the freedom, as you said. She never went further than a few meters from us. But of course I put her on the leash if there were too many people and dogs off the leash around. Generally the park I go to is very quiet though. 



Alula said:


> I love the name Lilo - brilliant choice
> 
> That is so awful, I hate it when people who have no real control over their dogs let them off the leash where there are other dogs around, especially those who come bounding over the second you enter the park.
> 
> I never have Basil off the leash, not because he would run off or misbehave but because of other dogs. In his puppia harness and buddy belt if something unexpected happens I can literally grab him up by his lead in a flash - not ideal but certainly won't do him any harm. I find it sad that he can't go off and running as he pleases, we have an extendible leash for when we are the only people in the park and what not, other wise he is on a 4 or 6ft leash. Too many off the leash dogs here, even on the pavements, Basil is shy around other dogs, so I like the security of being able to get him out of any situation fast, especially with bigger dogs involved.


Thanks. 

That what I did when it happened to Coco, I managed to pull her away that way. I think having Basil on the leash is safer if there are so many dogs off the leash around there! I always felt confident at the park I go to, but I think I'll get one of those extendable leashes too!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> That what I did when it happened to Coco, I managed to pull her away that way. I think having Basil on the leash is safer if there are so many dogs off the leash around there! I always felt confident at the park I go to, but I think I'll get one of those extendable leashes too!


We've had to do the leash lift (or leash yank as it has been once when we were really panicked and 3 massive dogs came bowling over) 3 times and we've only had him 4 months. The leash laws here are really strict, there are 5 small special parks that you can let your dogs off the leash, they are to be on the leash every where else and we have never been to those parks but encounter off the leash dogs ever day - go figure! It's not my dog's behaviour I worry about, it's other peoples!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how scary!! You all have been through enough, you didn't need this additional stress too! What is wrong with those people, not having their dog on lead if they know he does this kind of thing?!! So glad your little Lilo is Ok!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe... I love the name!


----------



## Cailloubaby (May 15, 2013)

I know that this isn't what this thread is about, but please forgive my rant.
I know that you were probably scared to death about Lilo, and I'm very sorry for your worry and relieved to hear that she's okay, but please do not be 'hating' on pit bulls. You cannot tell that a dog is a pit bull just by looking, in fact they've done DNA profiling on shelter dogs and 9/10 of the dogs in line to be put to sleep (just because they were thought to be pit bulls) were lab or boxer mixes, not a drop of pit bull in them. They really are not the monsters that the media makes them out to be, I was born and raised around them and I've never been hurt by a Pit Bull. Last May I had to get three stitches in my bottom lip because I was bitten by a chihuahua. 

My boy Caillou is eighty pounds and could easily hurt any of our Chihuahuas if he wanted to, but he doesn't. They've growled/barked/ and bitten him and he just very calmly watches his feet to make sure he doesn't accidentally step on any of them as he's walking away. He is a very big powerful dog, but he's more of a big dork than anything else. :coolwink: Plus you cannot use a Chihuahua as a pillow. 











I personally believe that dogs should not be off of their leads period, regardless of the breed.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Alula said:


> We've had to do the leash lift (or leash yank as it has been once when we were really panicked and 3 massive dogs came bowling over) 3 times and we've only had him 4 months. *The leash laws here are really strict*, there are 5 small special parks that you can let your dogs off the leash, they are to be on the leash every where else and we have never been to those parks *but encounter off the leash dogs ever day - go figure!* It's not my dog's behaviour I worry about, it's other peoples!


That's the french's rebellious nature right there.  Makes no sense! That's the problem. No matter how well we train our dogs, there are too many irresponsible owners out there!



Chica n Ella said:


> Oh my goodness, how scary!! You all have been through enough, you didn't need this additional stress too! What is wrong with those people, not having their dog on lead if they know he does this kind of thing?!! So glad your little Lilo is Ok!


I know.  I swear it makes some of these owners get a power trip out of it. Not always, but in this case it seemed that way.



Kim Fox said:


> Awe... I love the name!


Thanks! 



Cailloubaby said:


> I know that this isn't what this thread is about, but please forgive my rant.
> I know that you were probably scared to death about Lilo, and I'm very sorry for your worry and relieved to hear that she's okay, but please do not be 'hating' on pit bulls. You cannot tell that a dog is a pit bull just by looking, in fact they've done DNA profiling on shelter dogs and 9/10 of the dogs in line to be put to sleep (just because they were thought to be pit bulls) were lab or boxer mixes, not a drop of pit bull in them. They really are not the monsters that the media makes them out to be, I was born and raised around them and I've never been hurt by a Pit Bull. Last May I had to get three stitches in my bottom lip because I was bitten by a chihuahua.
> 
> My boy Caillou is eighty pounds and could easily hurt any of our Chihuahuas if he wanted to, but he doesn't. They've growled/barked/ and bitten him and he just very calmly watches his feet to make sure he doesn't accidentally step on any of them as he's walking away. He is a very big powerful dog, but he's more of a big dork than anything else. :coolwink: Plus you cannot use a Chihuahua as a pillow.
> ...


No worries.  I agree with you. I don't hate all pit bulls/certain 'similar' breeds. I know that the problem is to do with the owners. Unfortunately there seems to be a lot of irresponsible people around here who get this kind of dog (however vague that sounds) so I have heard of and have had too many bad experiences. On the other hand, when I meet good decent people who own these breeds, the dogs are as sweet as any other dogs. 

I don't believe they are bad dogs, just that unfortunately it seems like many of the wrong kind of people get them... I know some decent people at the park who have staffies for instance and while I have had some bad experiences with those, theirs are incredibly good dogs. Coco played with them and never got hurt.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a few days so missed this!! Awwwwwwww! She already looks like a Mummy's girl! I've thought of you every day since you lost Coco, I felt so bad for you. How wonderful! She's beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah Lilo's ok, thank god!!!!! I don't know why so many bad things are happening this month. We spotted the pit bull from far and instantly didn't trust him... so I picked up Lilo and waited for them to walk passed us and walk far away before putting her back down. Well that dog came running back from far away while we had our backs turned on them and jumped on Lilo, trying to bite her!! He had his teeth on her back but luckily she was wiggling so much he didn't manage to grab her. You should have seen me and my boyfriend dive on that dog. My boyfriend lost a shoe and his glasses fell off in the process. We both tried to pull the pit bull away. I grabbed his harness and pulled while kicking him... while poor little Lilo was doing the scream of death.  The owners ran back but didn't do anything.  They even told us "oh it's ok he does that all the time". Then put that dog a freaking leash! :banghead: It really scared us!


God, you two make my nerves bad! Lol. I love the name, yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Loves the name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Haven't been on here for a few days so missed this!! Awwwwwwww! *She already looks like a Mummy's girl!* I've thought of you every day since you lost Coco, I felt so bad for you. How wonderful! She's beautiful!!!


Oh she is!! In fact my boyfriend is a bit sad about that lol and trying to make her like him as much as me.

Aww thanks, that's so kind of you. 



Rolo n Buttons said:


> God, you two make my nerves bad! Lol. I love the name, yay!


Aww I was on the verge of a heart attack at that point. lol 



MinnieUK said:


> Loves the name


Thanks.


----------

